# Prayer breakfast video.



## earl40 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you have not seen any of this take a look at the 59 minute spot. I would have like to have seen what President Obama's reaction was to this and if he heard what was said.

National Prayer Breakfast - C-SPAN Video Library

I take it we may post this link here?

"All C-SPAN programs since 1987 are digital and can be viewed online for free. Duplicate copies of programs that have aired since 1987 can be obtained and used for education, research, review or home viewing purposes. Proceeds from the sale of these programs help support the operation of the Archives. Some programs are not copyright cleared for sale."


----------



## SolaSaint (Feb 27, 2012)

I looked at most of it, at least the POTUS. He was as advertised, teaching we all get our morals and values from many religions and he tied it into politics. It's a shame he calls himself a Christian and never hardly darkens the church doors, but I guess he is just like many other's who claim to be a Christian.


----------

